# 2014 Nissan Sentra Won't Start!!! ???



## Blehhh (Nov 13, 2015)

My car doesn't want to work right now. I press the ignition and brake, it will make the starting noise but it won't fully start. The dashboard gauges and warning icons didn't detect any possible vehicle malfunction nor indicate immediate service needed. Blehhh, I turn my car on and the temperature was unbelievably high and the engine icon flashed. My car shut of and wouldn't start after. I went to YouTube for tutorials on 'Fluid Maintenance' ??? ? Then, i noticed a missing cap on the plastic tank near the radiator ? Could that be the problem??? Or is this something major and more costly than a simple cap??? ???


----------



## 240fly (Dec 8, 2006)

Does the motor actually turn or is it seized?
Is there coolant in the radiator?
Check all your oil and coolant levels as well. Look for any wet spots on or under the motor. Possible blown headgasket if your temp shot sky high and now you may have no compression in the motor


----------



## Blehhh (Nov 13, 2015)

The car just makes a noise as if it is going to start but that's about it. All the needed fluids are on point. Coolant was still visible but not at the fill point. There is a spot under the hood, above the coolant reservoir. Looks like some fluid got out but it didn't make a huge mess.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Due to the excessive overheating, you may have lost compression in one or more cylinders due to a blown head gasket. Perform a compression test on all cylinders and report the readings back to this thread. Check for ignition on all spark plugs. You may have a fuel delivery problem if everything else checks out OK.


----------

